# Coupons



## Champ (Jan 2, 2008)

In one of the horse publications I get there is a coupon for "buy 2 bags of hay stretcher & get 1 bag free.....does anybody use Hay Stretcher by Blue Seal feeds and if they do would they like the coupons?


----------



## Champ (Jan 9, 2008)

I mailed them out today


----------



## MiniPants (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Champ!


----------



## Champ (Jan 22, 2008)

your welcome


----------

